# Words Women Might Use



## wasabi (Sep 25, 2005)

FINE

this is the word women use to end an argument when they are right and you need to shut up.

FIVE MINUTES

If she is getting dressed, this is half an hour. Five minutes is only five minutes if you have just been given 5 more minutes to watch the game before helping around the house.

NOTHING

This is the calm before the storm. This means "something," and you should be on your toes.  Arguments that begin with 'Nothing' usually end in "Fine"

GO AHEAD

This is a dare, not permission. Don't do it.

LOUD SIGH

This is not actually a word, but is a non-verbal statement often misunderstood by men. A "Loud Sigh" means she thinks you are an idiot and wonders why she is wasting her time standing here and arguing with you over "Nothing"

    THAT'S OKAY

    This is one of the most dangerous statements that a woman can make to a man. "That's Okay" means that she wants to think long and hard before deciding how and when you will pay for your mistake.

    THANKS

    A woman is thanking you. Do not question it or faint. Just say you're welcome.


And last and most important

Whatever

RUN


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2005)

Is it any wonder that men can't understand women!?!?!?!?


----------



## wasabi (Sep 25, 2005)

Whatever


----------



## middie (Sep 25, 2005)

that's okay andy 
lmbo


----------



## Raven (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah yes, but this can easily be overcome by a mans "Stupidity factor".

By taking things far too litterally at every opportunity, we can easily re-train the women in our lives to say what they really mean, otherwise we will take them at their word.

Example:

If your wife say's "Fine, just go ahead and buy the stupid boat" your response should be an excited "Thanks Honey! Oh you'll see, you won't regret this!"  And return in a half-hour with the boat in tow.

If your wife say's "Whatever, just get the stupid trolling motor" you should again say excitedly "Just wait till we're on the lake this summer sweetie, you'll see how relaxing it is" and return in another half-hour with the trolling motor.

If your wife say's "I used the 3 boxes of 00 buckshot in your top drawer to blow your boat and trolling motor to bits" you should verify that she did indeed use ALL the ammunition and not purchase anymore for a period of 6 months.



~ Raven ~


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 27, 2005)

**giggle** oh my...**loud sigh**....I wonder if he know sit really is NOTHING and I'll only be five minutes.....That's okay...he can Go ahead......fine...Ill get my coat.....thanks......did you check your drawer lately?  Oh Better go or we'll be late for supper...**snicker**


----------

